
How to Introduce Data-Driven Culture to Your Dev Team - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/how-to-introduce-data-driven-culture-to-your-dev-team/
======
davetwichell
Focusing on the wrong metrics can ruin a dev team's culture

------
riskymagemerge
What's wrong with measuring velocity? I find it useful.

